# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Россияне составили портрет идеальных мужчин и женщин.

## Irina

*Россияне составили портрет идеальных мужчин и женщин*




> Женщины ценят в мужчинах порядочность и заботливость, мужчины в женщинах - хозяйственность и ум. Такие данные были получены в ходе опроса Всероссийским центром изучения общественного мнения (ВЦИОМ).
> 
> Так, 61% женщин при выборе спутника жизни обращают внимание на порядочность, по 27% - на заботливость и верность, 17% - на умение сопротивляться невзгодам. 18-24-летние женщины чаще обращают внимание на наличие у мужчины темперамента и независимости (15% и 13% соответственно), а 25-34-летние - умение сопротивляться невзгодам (21.
> 
> Чем старше россиянки, тем более ценным в мужчине для них являются порядочность (63-69% опрошенных женщин в возрасте старше 45 лет) и хозяйственность (45-47% женщин старше 35 лет).
> 
> Что касается наиболее ценных женских качеств, то здесь респонденты, как и десять лет назад, на первое место ставят хозяйственность (47. Больше значения россияне стали придавать наличию у женщины ума (37% против 31% в 2000г. соответственно), порядочности (34% против 31% соответственно), меньше - внешней привлекательности (34% против 40% соответственно) и верности (28% против 34% соответственно).
> 
> Треть опрошенных, как и прежде, считают одним из главных женских качеств заботливость (30. Реже россияне указывают на значимость душевной близости (18, легкого характера (13, умения противостоять невзгодам (10% против 14% в 2000г.), сексапильности (9. К наименее ценным женским качествам респонденты отнесли независимость (6 и темперамент (5.
> ...

----------


## Irina

Никогда бы не подумала, что на первое место для женщин, оценивающих мужчин, выйдет порядочность, а для мужчин, оценивающих женщин - хозяйственность.

----------


## Irina

*Идеальная женщина: какая она?*

Конечно, абсолютного идеала не существует. Но мужчины стараются найти спутниц жизни, которые обладали качествами, которые для них ценны. Наши соотечественники рассказали о своем образе идеальной женщины.

Большая часть мужчин не обращают внимание на профессию женщины, для них важнее их человеческие качества. Так сказали 36% опрошенных исследовательским центром портала SuperJob.ru. Они подчеркивают, что главное для них, чтобы «женщина при любом статусе оставалась женщиной».

Однако многие россияне смогли выбрать идеальную, по их мнению, женскую профессию. Разница в количестве ответов оказалась не глобальной, тем не менее, некоторые тенденции выделить можно.

Самыми сексуальными и женственными наши соотечественники считают стюардесс. На первое место обладательниц этой профессии поставили россияне в возрасте от 24 до 40 лет, также стюардесс любят мужчины старше 50 лет, обладатели практически любого размера доходов, кроме тех, кто зарабатывает от 15 до 25 тысяч рублей. «Их так «дрессируют»! У них четко отработано умение держать себя, улыбаться и помогать. Особенно это касается бортпроводников бизнес-авиации», - отмечают мужчины достоинства стюардесс.

Женщина-врач заняла второе место в рейтинге. Правда, тут мнения респондентов разных возрастов и доходов разошлись. Абсолютного лидерства докторам удалось добиться лишь у россиян в возрасте 40-50 лет.

Другие представительницы медицины также удостоились высоких мест. Замыкают тройку лидеров медсестры, которых считают самыми привлекательными молодые россияне. «Они серьёзные и недоступные, а это очень привлекает», - говорят они.

С медсестрами «бронзу» делят обладательницы творческих профессий. Актрисы, ведущие, танцовщицы больше всего привлекают респондентов с доходом от 15 до 25 тысяч рублей. «Вроде и работают, и посмотреть на них иногда приятно», «Артистичность и эмоциональность всегда привлекает», - рассказывают они о своих пристрастиях.

Также российских мужчин привлекают домохозяйки, экономисты и бухгалтеры, учителя, менеджеры и руководители, а также секретари, милиционеры и юристы.

Что касается личных качеств, они, с точки зрения мужчин, неодинаковы для разных женщин. Своими представлениями об идеальной матери, коллеге, любовнице, жене, друге и руководителе наши соотечественники поделились со ВЦИОМом.

В хорошей жене мужчины больше всего ценят хозяйственность, верность, ум, хорошую внешность и порядочность. Идеальная мать, помимо обладания этими качествами, должна быть заботливой и способной сопереживать.

Идеальная любовница, с точки зрения мужчин, должна быть, в первую очередь, сексапильной и красивой, а также темпераментной, но при этом она должна обладать легким характером. Такие качества, как хозяйственность, организованность, умение зарабатывать и сопротивляться невзгодам, а также стремление к успеху в любовницах не важны.

В женщине-друге представители сильного пола ценят способность сопереживать, порядочность и ум. Коллега должна быть умной, организованной и порядочной. Идеальная руководительница должна обладать такими качествами, как ум, организованность, стремление к успеху, порядочность и умение зарабатывать.

Таким образом, у российских мужчин есть идеальные представления о безупречной женщине. Но в жизни часто срабатывают другие факторы, и мужчины влюбляются не в идеальную картинку, а реального живого человека со своими достоинствами и недостатками.

----------

